# FR: faillir



## Spanishdream

Salut tout le monde, je m'appelle Steve et je suis un nouveau personne ici.
Ce sera ma première question;

le verbe 'faillir'

Alors, ce que je voudrais savoir est que comment on utilise ce verbe? 
Je parlais avec un amis dans ma classe de français et on pense que c'est un verbe très différent.

Pour expliquer, je vais vous montrer ce que exactement je ne comprends pas.

Les conjugaisons ou les temps ce qui sont disponibles sont ;
Indicative Future
 Indicative Past
Conditional Present
Subjunctive Imperfect
Participle Past

(Pardon, mais je pouvais pas trouver les traductions pour ces mots)

Pourquoi exactement il n'y a pas tous les temps? Il n'y a pas le present etc

Aussi, qu'est ce-que c'est la traduction pour ce verbe? On m'a dit que c'est 'To nearly' mais je ne comprends pas. 

Merci en avance.


----------



## SwissPete

Welcometo the forum, Spanishdream.

Pour la conjugation du verbe, voir *ici*.

Un example : J'ai failli tomber - I almost fell / I nearly fell.


----------



## Gil

Bienvenue au forum
Il se peut qu'il y ait méprise entre les verbes "faillir" et "falloir".
Pour les conjugaisons de verbes, tu peux regarder là
Si tu as un contexte, ça nous aiderait à mieux comprendre.


----------



## Mérovée

_Faillir_ has two conjugations, one as a regular _-ir_ verb, and one archaic:  _Je faux, tu faux, il faut, nous faillons, vous faillez, ils faillent; je faillais, nous faillions; je vaillis; je faudrai; je faudrais; que je faille; que je faillisse; faillant; failli,_ which appears especially in the infinitive, passé simple, and compound tenses.  

It derives from a verb in Vulgar Latin, _fallire_, which derived from the classical _fallō, falere, fefellī, falsum,_ ‘to deceive’.  

Back in the day, the prime meaning of _faillir_ was ‘to fail a person’, with the person disappointed as an indirect object; this is now literary or obsolete.  Also obsolete or literary is the expression _faillir à qqch_ or _faillir à faire qqch_, which means 'to neglect (something one ought to do)'.  _J’ai longtemps failli à faire réparer mes gouttières._  Also obsolete is the meaning of _faillir_ used absolutely: 'to fall into error or to commit a grave mistake or sin: « _La raison et l’instinct de l’honneur l’empêchèrent de faillir_ » (Flaubert).  

The employment of the family of uses just mention dates from the 11th century; but in the 16th century another set of meanings developed, and the meaning ‘to almost do sth’ is now the only current meaning, and takes an infinitive object:  _J’ai failli tomber.  

J’ai failli attendre_ is a _mot_ attributed to Louis XIV.  

With _à_ or _de_ this same sense is given an archaic or _soutenu_ flavor: « _Elles faillirent à geler sur place_ » (Jean de La Varende, 1887-1959).


----------



## joelooc

May I add that in the case of j'ai failli + infinitive this is usually rendered by I almost/nearly + verb in the past tense e.g J'ai failli* tomber I nearly fell
Whereas j'ai failli à + noun may often be translated by I failed to fulfill or to provide or j'ai manqué à mon devoir: _I failed in my duty of_ whatever the context demands

* also _j'ai manqué (de) tomber _in some regions


----------



## Wozzeck.Live

Faillir n'est pas cantonné au sens (j'ai presque....)

En langage écrit on peut souvent trouver ce type de phrase :
Le directeur a été limogé, il a failli dans sa mission qui lui avait été assignée.

Mais il est vrai que la forme écrite ressemble à s'y méprendre à la forme
J'ai failli réussir
SAUF que les sens ne sont pas les mêmes. Le premier cas fait bien référence à la notion de base "failure to do something"
Mais il est vrai que les formes à l'indicatif comme "je faux..." sont devenues extrêmement rares, on ne voit ce verbe que sous la forme passé.


----------



## Mérovée

Wozzeck.Live said:


> Faillir n'est pas cantonné au sens (j'ai presque....)
> En langage écrit on peut souvent trouver ce type de phrase :
> Le directeur a été limogé, il a failli dans sa mission qui lui avait été assignée.


Oui, effectivement !  En fait, j'avais basé mon affirmation sur une lecture de l'entrée pour _faillir _dans le _Nouveau Petit Robert _(2010) qui ne donne dans ce sens que cette définition : « Manquer à, négliger [ce que l'on doit faire] », ce qui ne couvre évidemment pas votre exemple. 

Pourtant ce sens est clairement indiqué par Littré, qui a beaucoup de citations intéressantes, comme d'habitude.  « _Manquer le but, ne pas toucher ce qu'on vise_ » est la première définition qu'il donne.  À la fin des autres (il y en a neuf), il met cette remarque : « Cette locution [c'est-à-dire _faillir + infinitif, _au sens de _presque_, qui domine aujourd'hui], qui s'établit dans le XVIe siècle, s'explique par l'historique, où l'on voit que _faillir à _signifie proprement ne pas réussir à ; de là le passage est facile au sens de être sur le point de se faire.  Cela montre en même temps que la forme la plus correcte, presque exclusivement employée dans le XVIe siècle, est _faillir à. _»

Je trouve d'autres exemples dans votre sens ici : il a failli - Traduction anglaise – Linguee

Seriez-vous d'accord que _Il a failli à sa mission _serait préférable à _Il a failli dans sa mission _?

Alors ce qu'on trouve dans le _Petit Robert _n'est pas du tout adéquat !  Robert a donc failli à (ou dans) sa mission !  Merci, Wozzeck, de le signaler !


----------



## Maître Capello

Mérovée said:


> Seriez-vous d'accord que _Il a failli à sa mission _serait préférable à _Il a failli dans sa mission _?


Sans aucun doute !  _Il a failli *à* la mission qui lui avait été assignée_.

Je profite de ce message pour vous signaler un autre sens de _faillir_ (certes vieilli) : _faire faillite_.


----------



## Mérovée

Out of curiosity, I went through the entire entry on _faillir _in Littré.  He distinguishes nine meanings, which I paraphrase here:

Miss (in a skilled activity with a target, like a sport or fighting with a weapon)
Fail (to do something) — usually in the negative
Make a mistake (in conjecturing or applying a rule or a principle)
Err gravely; to sin (this is the meaning for which he gives the greatest number of examples)
Weaken (e.g. a building's foundation)
Come to an end, 'give out' or 'run out' (a supply of something, but also a text, or daylight)
Flag, weaken, or fail (usually of the body and its functions, but also in a moral sense — _Le cœur faut_)
As a commercial term, go bankrupt
Be on the verge of, on the point of, about to (only a few examples — Littré's 'historical' section shows that this appears only in the 16th century — the first writer using it, I believe, being Amyot)
Littré deplores that the verb is beginning to be conjugated like _finir, _and calls this « _un barbarisme, mais qui a chance de s'introduire et de devenir correct _» (he was right there!).

In the etymological section, he notes that _falloir _and _faillir _both derive from the same Latin verb, and indeed that « _c'est le même mot _».  

Can we say, then, in ordinary usage, that only 'to be on the point of' and, occasionally, 'to fail', are very current today, with a few expressions lingering from the various meanings above, e.g. _le cœur me faut, _expressions that have a distinct _soutenu _flavor ?  And that the main work for the meaning 'to fail' has been taken over by the verb _échouer, _or by _rater _in a familiar register, with the work of 'to run out' or 'give out' having mostly been taken over by _manquer _?  

It's probably no accident that all these verbs are first-conjugation _-er _verbs and don't have any of the conjugational complexities of the irregular verb _faillir._


----------



## Maître Capello

_Faillir_ in the sense of "to be on the verge of" is very common. When it means "to fail", it is more formal, hence less common, but still regularly used in writing.


----------



## JClaudeK

Wozzeck.Live said:


> Le directeur a été limogé, il a failli dans sa mission qui lui avait été assignée.





Maître Capello said:


> _Il a failli *à* la mission qui lui avait été assignée_.


Pour moi, aucune des deux versions ne convient vraiment.



> faillir
> *B.−* Manquer, faire faute, faire défaut.
> ♦ *Faillir à* + subst.
> _Faillir à son devoir, à sa destinée._
> _Faillir à sa parole, à sa promesse._ Ne pas tenir sa parole, sa promesse.


Je n'utiliserais pas le verbe "faillir" ici, mais "échouer":_ il a échoué dans la mission qui lui avait été assignée._


----------



## Maître Capello

J'avoue ne pas bien voir en quoi _faillir à sa mission_ serait très différent de _faillir à son devoir_… Il y a une défaillance dans les deux cas.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> J'avoue ne pas bien voir en quoi _faillir à sa mission_ serait très différent de _faillir à son devoir_


Le différence (pour moi) réside dans le fait que "mission" est qc. de concret alors que "devoir" est une notion abstraite.


----------



## Mérovée

Quelles formes de _faillir _ne sont plus utilisées ?  Selon _Pièges et difficultés de la langue française _de Jean Girodet (Bordas, 1988; orig. 1981 — et elles ne sont certainement pas revenues depuis), p. 311, les suivantes :

Impératif
Indicatif present
Indicatif imparfait
Indicatif futur
Conditionnel présent
Subjonctif présent
Subjonctif imparfait
La conclusion de Girodas : _faillir _n'est plus utilisé qu'à l'infinitif, au passé simple, et « surtout » aux temps composés, c'est-à-dire le passé composé et le plus-que-parfait, le conditionnel passé, etc.  

C'est sans doute pour cela que Robert qualifie de « vieux », « vieillis », ou « littéraires » tous les emplois de ce verbe, sauf aux temps composés dans le sens de « avoir été tout près de » ou « avoir été sur le point de ».  

Tous les autres emplois créent -- vous ne trouvez pas? -- un petit air ci-devant.  Y compris _faillir à son devoir _et _faillir à sa mission._


----------



## Maître Capello

Mérovée said:


> La conclusion de Girodas : _faillir _n'est plus utilisé qu'à l'infinitif, au passé simple, et « surtout » aux temps composés, c'est-à-dire le passé composé et le plus-que-parfait, le conditionnel passé, etc.


Je rejoins Girodas, mais on pourrait rajouter le futur et le conditionnel qui ne sont pas si exceptionnels que ça.



Mérovée said:


> Tous les autres emplois créent -- vous ne trouvez pas? -- un petit air ci-devant.


_Faillir à son devoir, à sa mission_, etc. sont juste un peu soutenus, mais pas particulièrement inhabituels. Les autres sens du verbe sont en revanche surannés (tout comme _ci-devant_… ).


----------

